# 04 Cavalier Small ID build



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I was a bit sketchy posting this install here since it is not up to par with many installs on here, but i would like to learn more and would like for you to tell me your likes and dislikes of what i have done. any advice on improving what i have started would be greatly appreciated.

gear
HUanasonic cq-vd7500u
Front stage: Image Dynamics XS65 comps
Front stage amp: Alpine Mrp-F600
Sub: 12" IDmax v3 dual 4
Sub amp: Powerbass asa1500d(plan to get mrp-m1000 to match other amp)
Sub enclosure: 3 cubes tuned to 29hz(plan to go sealed but used old box for now)

anyway to the pics


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

this is temporary, will (beautify it) once i build box and get new sub amp


















trim ring has been ordered for headunit since iso mount would not work for it 









the car


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Not bad at all. I have an 02 Cavy 2d LS that I just bought. How was depth in your doors for the 6.5s? How is the sound from them, midbass wise?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

SUX 2BU said:


> Not bad at all. I have an 02 Cavy 2d LS that I just bought. How was depth in your doors for the 6.5s? How is the sound from them, midbass wise?


depth wise i was shocked that my mids fit. i did build a baffle out of i think 3/4" and i think 3/8" thick wood in order for it to fit but it finally did. I am having a little trouble with the mid hitting the door panel though. I have a simple yet ghetto solution for that though. I am going to put one screw in each corner of the baffle and have it sticking out far enough to push the panel out so speaker does not hit it. This will be hidden and doubtful that the door panel will be noticable either.


as for sound. they are incredible. they nail every note very accurately as i had liked but still have some eq work to do before im completely satisfied(well wont be satisfied until i go active). Midbass is very strong though. when i had a dvd in there just for some sq testing i had Across the Universe in and it sounded awesome. with my old speakers it sounded very awkward do to no center channel but with these speakers the sound actually sounds as if it were coming from in front of me and i dont even notice is coming from the sides


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

What RCA's are those? They custom made?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

syd-monster said:


> What RCA's are those? They custom made?


They are the Tsunami 10.9's I believe? They are pretty nice, however, I really would like to build my own someday


----------



## moosejuice (Oct 5, 2007)

That doesn't look bad at all, your screw idea should work for the door panels....

B-


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

moosejuice said:


> That doesn't look bad at all,
> 
> 
> your screw idea should work for the door panels....
> ...


thanks

it did actually work pretty well. i still need to work on the driver side but worked really well on passenger side.


----------



## Gill (Sep 26, 2007)

Good setup there.
any views on tweets?


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

Why didnt you coax the tweets since the X65's are setup for it? Other than that, let the tweets break in. They change alot after a week or so, I hated them at first but once broken in they sound wonderful.


----------



## shaneb (Sep 30, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## 03z-71 (Nov 11, 2008)

looking good... I love my ID MAX 12" wouldn't sell it for the world! I like those RCA's...


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Gill said:


> Good setup there.
> any views on tweets?


at first i thought they were a bit harsh but once my buddy tuned everything for me they sound much better. i feel atsaubrey will be able to give a much better review than I will



atsaubrey said:


> Why didnt you coax the tweets since the X65's are setup for it? Other than that, let the tweets break in. They change alot after a week or so, I hated them at first but once broken in they sound wonderful.


i would have liked to mount as a coax but the tweeter would not be able to clear the door panel. plus my buddy had already drilled a hole there for previous install. (we were a bit lazy) i would like to glass them in a pillar though. and thanks for the tip on the tweeter. i am currently pretty happy with them but if they get better i'll take it 

also i really wish i could hear your car. will was telling me a little about it from ces and i'm so jealous



shaneb said:


> Looks good.


thanks



03z-71 said:


> looking good... I love my ID MAX 12" wouldn't sell it for the world! I like those RCA's...


yeah i am sold on id now and will probably never run another brand again


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I love how much these speakers have improved with the break in  not that they didnt sound sweet to begin with


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Some pics from deadening i never posted

supplies









before









after









i still need to do some more closed cell in here or maybe some open since its pretty sealed off from moisture










bottom of the top piece of dash









yuck (untreated door)


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool pics. Helps me to plan out what I want to do without constantly tearing apart my car! I have an idea for creating more room behind the door panel. If it works out, it's gonna look pretty cool and very stealth.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

bought a new amp and bought another sub 

pics up once they arrive


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

well ups came by so i thought i would show you some pics  sorry they are from a cell phone though

my second idmax 
and dls a4 on the left and dls a6 on the right


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

Very nice. How are you still finding the XS splits?? They are currently on my short list of next speaker purchase. Are they smooth sounding or more harsher (in your face)? Is the midbass loud and punchy with smooth midrange etc.

Any advise appreciated.


----------



## less (Nov 30, 2006)

I like the looks of the RCAs you used - and overall, the system is looking quite nice too. Good work and thanks for posting. If you get the chance, what rca's are those anyhow?

Less


----------



## pagustin (Mar 1, 2009)

Brian_smith06 said:


> They are the Tsunami 10.9's I believe? They are pretty nice, however, I really would like to build my own someday


Less here is your answer ^^^^^^^^

Looks good and you guys are making rethink my subs again with getting my hands on a single 12" ID. 

P


----------



## PureDynamics (Nov 3, 2007)

I run those RCA's and love them.. Yes they are Tsunami 10.9 Little hard to find lately.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes those are the tsunami 10.9 rca's and i love them. I am very happy i bought them. 

Also for Tegboy, i absolutely love these comps. they are very detailed for a passive set. the midbass is very present and the tweeters are pretty laid back however at times can be a little hissy, however, i think that is currently do to my poor tuning. i feel that once these new amps go in that may help out the comps a bit. However until i can save up enough money for a processor of some sort i am stuck with the 7 band eq in my head unit.



Also i am currently having an issue deciding on what enclosure to build for my idmaxs. i really want to go IB with them however i think for now a nice sealed box will cut it. what are your opionions? also if i do go sealed how big should i build you think? Im thinking 1.25 for each sub. Opinions please


----------



## TEGBOY (May 4, 2008)

iDMax sealed would be very nice. I run my IDQ12's sealed and love them. Drop the iDMax's into say 1.2-1.3 cu ft each chamber sealed and they will ROCK!!

Thanks for the advise about the comps, they are definately on my listen list then. I run horns in my other car and love them, so normally anything ID works for me


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

i have never heard a set of id horns but that is def on my list of stuff to listen to. 

I would love to have a set for my car but again, the whole tuning thing scares me with the horns.

And i do think im just going to run a sealed box for now. Im going to build it with a double baffle but i would like the sub to sit flush with the front for that nice smooth look. I would also like to use some plexi on the rear of the box too to show off the motor structure of these subs but time will tell with what i do.

I know i do not want to go ported with these subs though. They are just too loud. I actually took my car to an spl comp like 3 weeks ago and with my single 12 in a 3 cubic foot box tuned to 29hz i hit 143.7. Imo that is way too loud for a daily set up. So ported is def out especially not that i have 2 of these subs.


----------



## BubbaDeuces (Mar 30, 2009)

I really think it looks great for a, what seems like, simple install.
Great work in my opinion.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

BubbaDeuces said:


> I really think it looks great for a, what seems like, simple install.
> Great work in my opinion.


Kansas ah? where are you from in kansas?


----------



## BubbaDeuces (Mar 30, 2009)

Brian_smith06 said:


> Kansas ah? where are you from in kansas?


Andover, It's just a little outside from Wichita if you didn't know.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

hmm. thats not too far from overland park


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

what is this an ID KS convention lol


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Horsemanwill said:


> what is this an ID KS convention lol


yep. and if you have a problem with it i'll cut you  now come to kc sometime


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

well i just won an auction on ebay for a dls a4 i forgot i was bidding on. any takers on buying one of my a4's?


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

how much did u win it for?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Horsemanwill said:


> how much did u win it for?


getting on msn


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

so i started working on the car tonight and a slight wrench has been thrown into the plans 

i was taking my sub and amps out and i decided to look and see how much room i had in my spare tire well because i was considering mounting my batteries in there and this is what i found 

WATER


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

any ideas on where it is coming from? i can not pin the source? my box is still fine(no swelling so i dont think it came from the lid


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

looks like it is comming ,mainly from the passenger side strut tower. the best way to find leaks is to lock your self in the trunk with a flashlight and have someone spray the car with a hose ,around suspected areas. make sure you have a way out ,just in case...


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

a guy on anther forum actually cleared up exactly what is wrong and what is causing the link. as weird as this is going to sound it is because of my sunroof. if you look at pic 3 and 5 you see where the water has been running down. well there is a hose there that drains from the sunroof and if you look at the bottom of pic 3 you can see that the hose is pinched which caused the water to leak towards the top of the trunk.

and to the guy above me. i was actually going to do that tomorrow minus being inside the trunk. i was just going to fold down rear seat and observe from inside cabin area.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

But on a positive note heres a better pic of my new amps and 2nd idmax


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

ID Max Envy...


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

new amps are in  pics up later(still not up to par with the install skills i have seen on here but just a temp mounting to make sure i like the amps and until i decide what to do enclosure wise)

all i have to say is wow what a difference


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

lsm said:


> ID Max Envy...


lol. im considering a third when or if i go IB


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

i still have some clean up to do and a box to build for both subs but here are pics thus far





































and some extra room for a grocery bag 









distro taken apart


----------



## Blake Rateliff (Jul 12, 2008)

cool that you're from kansas bro, I live in wichita myself.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow, it's nice to see somebody pretty close to me on here. I wish there were more.


----------



## prophet_ca (Feb 29, 2008)

What distribution block is that?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

prophet_ca said:


> What distribution block is that?


Its a tsunami. I forget the model number though. It's pretty nice though. It has 1/0 inputs for power and ground 4 4or8ga outputs for power and ground. 4ga output for a cap if you decide to run one and even has a distro for the remote wire 

Oh and tells you your voltage and amperage your pulling


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Well i think im going to start saving up for a processor 

I think im going to go with an AudioControl DQXS. any opinions?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

got some new toys in the mail 

Alpine CDA-9815









and my suede for parts of my dash


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Small update:

out with the old that never quite fit right nor did i have the trim ring












and in with the sexy new  it sound freaking awesome now and I will soon go active as soon as i get my new distro, since the current one is jacked up.

Pics dont do this head unit any justice. it looks great


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

dang man clean ur car and gets some man shoes lo


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

cleaning is overrated 


and I rock the flip flops everywhere. im actually suprised i even had anything on my feet while i was working on it lol


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

SOCKS AND SHOES SUCK... VIVA BARE FOOTEDNESS


----------



## LegendJeff (Jun 28, 2009)

running same mids and tweets.. they arent bad are they?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I absolutely love them. I am currently running them passive, however, I am ordering an audison distro on tuesday so I will finally be able to hook all my amps back up and as soon as I get them in I will be active 

Im going to have the dls a4 bridged on my mids sending each mid 250 watts, and then I'm going to run 2 channels of my alpine amp to my tweeters(not sure on the wattage i'll be running to them though but have 100 watts on tap) and then I'll give a real review for these speakers, but they sound amazing right now. Once I get all that clean power to them I can only imagine how well they will sound.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

stinky06 said:


> SOCKS AND SHOES SUCK... VIVA BARE FOOTEDNESS


word


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

i ordered a piece today for my install 

an audison sfd41c 

pics when it gets here


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

where's the update man


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

need my stuff to get here first lol. you'll be the first to know if there is any progress on this install


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

My new tweeter amp 

He's just a little guy


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

that is itty bitty


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

good thing its not about size but how you use it eh? lol


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

then your really screwed lol


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

:mean:


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

new headunit 









and the beginning of the new install


----------



## Echo42987 (Dec 25, 2008)

Same speakers or are you mixing that up to? Did I miss that somewhere?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

same speakers. however, my tweeters are finally going to go up in the a pillars  my pillars should be back from idz24 in a couple weeks 

and im also debating on whether i want to run ib or not. If i do go with an ib install I will actually run both of my idmax subs however, I feel that my single idmax in a small sealed box is plenty for me


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

That 9835 is a sharp lookin' one. Did you buy that recently off of a member on here? I saw a mint one on here a couple days ago for sale.

Great work so far. I'm looking forward to more updates!


----------



## Kizle (Nov 14, 2008)

I like the DLS amps.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

B_Rich said:


> That 9835 is a sharp lookin' one. Did you buy that recently off of a member on here? I saw a mint one on here a couple days ago for sale.
> 
> Great work so far. I'm looking forward to more updates!


I actually bought that head unit off of craigslist for 100 bucks 

and thanks, i look forward to updates myself 



Kizle said:


> I like the DLS amps.


thanks, Im pretty fond of them myself


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

im at home sick so bump for some suggestions


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

my new pods  thanks idz24




























and pic of deck installed. as if you guys havent seen a 9835 before lol


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks like a great little cavalier. i had a 97 2 door that had 2 JL Audio 12w3s in the trunk with a JL 500/1 and some low line JL components in the doors with the tweeters in the sail panels off a JL 300/2... looking at your install makes me want to go buy another cavalier


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

yeah they are great little cars to work on. They are nice, cheap and just all around easy to work on


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

I replaced the hood, front bumper and right front fender on it form where the previous owner hit a shopping cart corral thing with my buddy in a matter of 2 hours


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

lol. i cant wait to pull the front of my car off to do a little deadening


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

Brian_smith06 said:


> lol. i cant wait to pull the front of my car off to do a little deadening


Yeah, i didn't spend any money on deadening when i was 16. now that i'm a little older (only 19 now) i can really hear the vibrations and just the crappy noise coming out of my blazer.... the truck is getting the treatment this summer when i'm not in school


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

yeah it is a long and expensive process. Especially when you believe overkill like i do


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

My blazer tailgate has the outer skin lined once, inner skin lined inside and out, and then the plastic panel is lined and Ensolited... that took me the better half of a day alone because i am ocd about my audio addiction


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

as am I. I spent an entire day deadening my doors. I still want to do a little more work to them too. Its crazy. I already have 30 sq ft per door of deadening as it is. and a layer of ensolite throughout already. I would like to do another layer of ensolite and a little more mass loading in some troublesome areas


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

little second skin audio love 



















and of course my foreskin audio


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

that should be some fun install time for you.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I look forward to that install time though 


oh and Im going to order another gallon or two of the spectrum, another 4 sheets of luxury liner pro, and another bulk pack of the damplifier pro  I want to do it once and do it right.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

First a HUGE THANK YOU goes out to Ant, he is the man woot woot

Oh snap, the deadening begins next weekend 
I have 
72sq ft of Damplifier Pro
72sq ft of Luxury Liner Pro
36sq ft of Overkill
3 gallons of spectrum
2 sheets of Motor mat
and tons of misc foam pieces I got from work to stuff in dash 

anyway some pics


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

small progress thus far

A lot of deadener followed by a layer of LLP in each door


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

Holy crap is that a lot of deadening, can the 4 cylinder even move the car anymore????? I'm just kidding with you, i'd rather go slow and sound good than go fast and rattle the world


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

MTopper said:


> Holy crap is that a lot of deadening, can the 4 cylinder even move the car anymore????? I'm just kidding with you, i'd rather go slow and sound good than go fast and rattle the world


Honestly I am a little concerned about how the motor is going to handle close to 200 pounds of sound deadener lol and the 200 some odd pounds of audio lol. I am looking into some mods for the car to help make up for the pep i am going to lose from adding all this stuff. I dont care about making the car fast just making it perform like it did stock just with a ton of weight added lol :worried:


----------



## rhystard (Apr 15, 2010)

jesus christ that's a lot of deadener.

i have about 6 sq/ft for my install!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

rhystard said:


> jesus christ that's a lot of deadener.
> 
> i have about 6 sq/ft for my install!


I'll have about that much on my hood before my motor mat goes on :blush:


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

Lookin good! Let us know how big of a difference it all made.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

ibanzil said:


> Lookin good! Let us know how big of a difference it all made.


thanks man.


There is a night and day difference between the before and after. This car is SOLID now. It starts with that luxury car thud. Followed by the starting of the car which I can barely hear the engine at idle now. When I shift into gear, I no longer hear it go into gear. 

When I'm driving the only noise I really get now is through the windows which is kind of annoying however shows that I did a good job on the deadening. 

Tire drone does not start until around 50-60 mph hour which is nice because the speed limit where I live is pretty much 45 everywhere unless on the highway and when I am on the highway if i floor it to pass somebody or to get up to speed, the motor is not loud at all infact I would be bold enough to say not much louder than idle used to be.



Overall, I feel that Second skin makes the best deadening product I have EVER used(and I have used several) and I will suggest them to others, and I will most def use them again.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh and did I mention I spent 26 hours on that this weekend  in less than 48 hours 

Well worth the lack of sleep


----------



## 91dime (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks real good man! My girl friend has a 05 cavi and Ive been thinking about throwing a cheap 2 way set in the front door, I didn't know If a few mdf rings to space the mid out would hit the door panel. By the looks of yours you have alot of room behind that panel?


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

That is one "dead" car now. Where do you work that you got to use a garage?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

91dime said:


> Looks real good man! My girl friend has a 05 cavi and Ive been thinking about throwing a cheap 2 way set in the front door, I didn't know If a few mdf rings to space the mid out would hit the door panel. By the looks of yours you have alot of room behind that panel?


For the most part yes there is plenty of room, however, the ID xs mids i have in there are around 3" deep so they are not the smallest. On front of the baffle I had to put screws in and leave them out about a half inch so that it would push the door panel out enough to where the mid would no longer hit the door panel. It sounds kind of ghetto which it is but it works and with the door panel on you cant tell at all 



MTopper said:


> That is one "dead" car now. Where do you work that you got to use a garage?


Yes this is one quiet car now. I love it 

And that is actually my dads shop. He owns a tow lot and that is where he stores some of his trucks and other misc stuff. It is huge. The old owners used to work on semi's in there. But it def plays in my favor, especially having that oil pit there  that was so nice for spraying the sprectrum


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

Thats pretty sweet that your dad has that shop. I haven't seen a shop like that around me in a long time. Probably makes oil changes on your little car easier :laugh:


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Well that is actually the first time in about 2 years that the pit has been uncovered. Our prison bus is usually parked over it


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

CAT KILLER!!!

with that said nice job.

SPL vehicle with the bus


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Horsemanwill said:


> CAT KILLER!!!
> 
> with that said nice job.
> 
> SPL vehicle with the bus


That poor kitty  I feel so bad about that


And I am actually trying to talk my dad into doing something cool with the bus. Im thinking huge rims and throwing that bish on some air and get it to lay frame  now that would be different


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

My new battery


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

If you look closely you can see how much mat I used which was not very much(about 25% coverage) and I believe I used about 1/2-3/4 of a gallon of spectrum. My trunk is hella solid now


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Dang, I need to do the wheel wells and floorpan of my Ram.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

wow, i hope to god thats solid now. And, that 4 banger engine will really struggle now haha... turbo kit time


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

looking pretty good. Now we need to get you to go 3 way active. If you want to get hectic let me know. We can do kicks and get some serious midbass in those doors. Just hit me up.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

MTopper said:


> wow, i hope to god thats solid now. And, that 4 banger engine will really struggle now haha... turbo kit time


actually the motor is holding up pretty well lol



jayhawkblk said:


> looking pretty good. Now we need to get you to go 3 way active. If you want to get hectic let me know. We can do kicks and get some serious midbass in those doors. Just hit me up.


that is very tempting actually. And im considering getting a pioneer p01 so 4 way active will def be in future if i go that route 

and I am very tempted to do kicks. I feel my mids would be pretty crazy on axis with the 250 watts per mid i have on tap 




oh and on a side note i believe I bought sound qualities left over ss products  so i have another 37 sq ft of damplifier pro a gallon of spectrum 1 sheet of llp and some motor mat pro on the way


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

chithead said:


> Dang, I need to do the wheel wells and floorpan of my Ram.


do it you wont regret it  and while you're at it, get a sheet of luxury liner pro and put them in your front wheel wells. It is a little overkill but never hurts  I'll be doing this in about 2 weeks


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

new head unit and processor will be here on friday


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

whats the new unit?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

alpine w200 w/h701 processor


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

nice choice.. even though i'm a pioneer fan i gotta say, thats one sexy looking unit


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I considered doing the pioneer 800 but I miss having an indash dvd. So to me this combo made the most sense. If i had gone with a pioneer double din then I would need an external processor and then it would have cost twice as much as this. I only paid 555 shipped for this combo 

I do really want a p01 or p99 though lol however like I said for the price i paid for this combo i couldnt pass it up


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

a few toys I get to install next week 










Im most excited about this  
alpine w200 w/h701 woot woot









sexy menu









couple batts for under the hood









mad hp will be gained 

I actually bought this just to gain the inch I needed to fit the 2 batts in stock location. I highly doubt I'll gain any hp with it









and some wiring
36ft of 1/0 for dual runs
36ft of 4 ga misc amp wiring
100ft of 12ga
all stinger


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

Looking good. Maybe a new build log is in order?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

yeah im kinda thinking that as well. My original build probably turns people off from what my car has become. I have stepped up a lot from using powerbass amps and what not to what i have now lol.

Also are you pretty good at tuning? If so I may need your help once i get this deck installed


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I started out like this 










decided that this was worthless 










replaced with this










threw a little wire in there











and then left car for dinner like this 

is this enough 1/0?










and preview of trunk


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

and under the hood finished


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

and lets not forget the deck. I still need to get a dash kit for it. I was under the impression it would just fit in my opening and I was going to fab up some mounting brackets but no such luck. It will be redone in 2 weeks


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

fuseing doesn't seem easy to get too


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

there are 3 of them. ones in the bumper and the other 2 are under the air filter for now. I tried to mount them on top of the batteries however that [email protected] hood seems to want to be in the way

I'll probably try something new when I get back to my parents and can work on it again


----------



## SQ'in (Oct 28, 2009)

heres what I did, can't really work for you as it's mounts to the factory air box. An idea for you anyways


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

more pics please. Im very interested. Any other pics of overall install?


----------



## SQ'in (Oct 28, 2009)

Let me know basically what parts of the install you would like to see and I’ll post pics because I have hundreds.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

my system is going to be down for the next 2 weeks :bigcry:


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahashahahahahah

did i mention hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

d!ck send me one of your mids. you dont need a pair per door 

Im thinking about getting new mids though  


and where are those tweeters


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

still sittin in the drawer lol why wat u do to ur mid? u **** it up again? sean is still waiting


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

well i didnt mess it up again. Im lazy and never sent it in to get repaired. I'll send it out monday or tuesday.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

So my birthday is on friday and I think Im going to order new shocks, struts, springs, basically the works. 
I have $100 ebay voucher so I plan to order most off ebay
Do you guys think 1 3/4" drop would be too drastic? I dont want it to be too noticable, just enough to get rid of the wheel gap i have.

Im thinking these for springs

TEIN H.TECH LOWERING SPRINGS CHEVROLET CAVALIER 95-04: eBay Motors (item 260622842570 end time Jul-20-10 09:52:59 PDT)

and these for shocks/struts

KYB GR2 STRUTS SHOCKS 95 - 05 CHEVY CAVALIER FULL SET: eBay Motors (item 360276093856 end time Jul-06-10 14:12:38 PDT)


----------



## SQ'in (Oct 28, 2009)

I think overall your making a good choice and it should look good. Don't worry about it being to low, your going to wish you went lower, lol

You never know how it's going to look until you drop it. That’s why I went with the Tein SS kit, this way I have full control of the ride height, dampening and the camber adjustment. To my knowledge after you drop a Cavalier more then 1 1/2" your going to need a camber kit. Plus watch out for sagging in the back, you don't really notice it now because the car sits high but once it's lower you will see the gap difference in the wheel well. The wheel wells are cut at different height so it will look lower in the back as well.

Here are some pictures so you can reference the height but not really sure what I have it set to but if you want I can go out and measure the center fender to the ground so you can compare the height now to yours.


























































Frank


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

Brian_smith06 said:


> So my birthday is on friday and I think Im going to order new shocks, struts, springs, basically the works.
> I have $100 ebay voucher so I plan to order most off ebay
> Do you guys think 1 3/4" drop would be too drastic? I dont want it to be too noticable, just enough to get rid of the wheel gap i have.
> 
> ...


GR2s are just stock replacements, basically. H-Techs are made for stock struts/shocks, like Eibach Pro-Kits. Unless your stockers are done, might as well just get the springs, IMO. 

Or go lower with Tokico Blues (HPs) and S-Techs...


SQ'in said:


> You never know how it's going to look until you drop it. That’s why I went with the Tein SS kit, this way I have full control of the ride height, dampening and the camber adjustment. To my knowledge after you drop a Cavalier more then 1 1/2" your going to need a camber kit. *Plus watch out for sagging in the back, you don't really notice it now because the car sits high but once it's lower you will see the gap difference in the wheel well. The wheel wells are cut at different height so it will look lower in the back as well.*


On Accords like mine, H-Techs are known to give a "boat look" drop...the front is higher like a boat in the water :laugh: I don't know about Cavaliers, though safe to say with enough audio in the trunk, there will be sag...


----------



## SQ'in (Oct 28, 2009)

you can get some springs that give you a 60/40 ratio drop so you get that nice raked look, which is a bit lower in the front then the back like OEM BMW's


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

KSport GTs do something like -2.5f/-2r...about the lowest springs and they give a little rake (which I love)...


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

hmm. i think i may just go with an eibach pro kit. I found a guy locally that will sell me his kit for 100 bucks.

And I do think its time to swap out shocks and struts. The car has just over 120k on it :/


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

polish polish lol


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Horsemanwill said:


> polish polish lol


:bash::lipsrsealed::rifle:o::freak::knife:


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

serious facepalm right now


----------



## FunkPnut (May 16, 2008)

so...?

Where are the pics?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

parts of my car are going on vacation again. No not the deck. That thing functions 100% 

im going to copy and paste what happened though. long story but feel free to shoot me some idea's :/


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

long story short my a4 now has a noise coming from it. Its like alt noise but thats not the issue. My other 2 amps do not have the issue at all. 

Im about 101% sure Im responsible for the issue too I was setting my gains with a dmm and the probe slipped and grounded the terminal out on the amp and then the amp went into protection mode. I shut the car off then back on and the amp came right back on. I then continued to set gains and when I finished sat in the car and tuned a bit. I had the car off at time of tuning and then decided it was getting hot so i turned car on for a few minutes to let ac run and while doing that I noticed the whine 


I swapped it out with a jl 300/4 and the noise went away so uh any ideas for me before i send it off?


----------



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

No ideas for ya, but just wanted to say you've got a pretty sick build going on! Your sound deadening is damn thorough! I'll be installing everything in my Avalanche in a couple of weeks  

And that's awesome about your dad having a shop like that! I'm kinda in the same position. My dad has a full body shop w/ a paint booth. Love it. I'll be making some custom door panels with a scrap one laying around for a accord just for some practice later this fall, so maybe in the future if your interested we can talk more about making some for yours... Good luck with the rest of your install and with your amp! I'll be checking it out.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

thanks man. I appreciate it. Where in kansas city are you? We will have to hang out sometime!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm around Gladstone and UMKC/plaza area, but our shop is up in Smithville. Yea we'll definitely have to get together sometime. I wanna check out your ride! Gotta wait until I at least do something to mine tho  You were in Lawrence right?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Overland Park actually. And hey my car probabably wont have a system worth listening to for awhile so no worries on getting something done to yours haha. Im getting ready to pull the a4 out and then just run passive to the a2 until I get the a4 back


and then sell them  (well possibly. I want to try out ID amps haha)


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Well I havent posted thm in classifieds yet but I have decided to run all Id amps  anybody interested in my DLS?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

system is now for sale. pm me if interested in anything. I'll post a forsale thread tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

all of it


----------



## nickmig (May 26, 2005)

Holy crap Brian, your cavalier is a completely new car since you sold me those DIYMA R12's. What are you going to replace your front stage with?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Im actually going to take a break from audio for a few years. Once im actually out of school and can afford to do what I really want is when I'll get back in. 

Plus I have been foolish with my money here lately and have decided to sell my audio off my audio to pay off the debt I have accrued. Its my punishment for being dumb 


This will give me time to completely plan my new setup






oh and how is that sub working out for you? I would love to hear it sometime


----------



## nickmig (May 26, 2005)

I forgot that you only sold me one! I bought another off the classifieds BNIB from imjustjason and I'm running them sealed in about 1.5ft^3 each on a single JL 500/1. They sound great although I haven't really ever turned them up. You're more than welcome to have a listen sometime. Also, if you are bored and want to help me use up a box of raammatt some weekend let me know


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

they each havea 500/1? Thats awesome. I was going to put the one I sold you on a 500/1 too but never got around to powering that thing up. 


Also, yeah I can help you out. I actually like sound deadening. Its somewhat relaxing imo. 

Pm me your number and we'll meet up sometime


----------



## Blister64 (Jun 13, 2010)

Your stopping your build!? Man you had a nice one going too... I hear ya though about school and money. I have 4 years left  

I actually have been putting in 14 hour days the past 2 days the get my avalanche going! I've got to do a few more things on my box, then it will be ready to go in with the amps and subs. Just finished all of the wiring, speaker wires, DVD install, and speaker mounts today. Its been a long 2 days... It's coming together though! I'll be posting a write up and some pics (not as many as I'd like, you kind of forget when your working...) in the next couple of days. Hope everything works out for ya.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

um ordered something new for the car


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

waste of money should have bought tools instead


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

maybe you should have built me something instead with your one hand


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

sheesh do i gotta do everything for ya?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

just about


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

except tune my setup. Your @$$ wont drive here for that


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

but all the tools are here so wh y drive there


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

because it hurts you to drive with your hand


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

picked my new amps

*Left Mid: Q700.2* 650 watts on tap
*Right Mid: Q700.2* 650 watts on tap
*Horns: Q700.2* 90ish watts on tap per horn
*Tweeters: DLS A2*(hidden from sight) 100ish watts on tap per tweeter
*Subs: Q1200.1* 600 watts on tap per sub


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Why are you using tweets with horns? 

Kelvin


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

well i probably wont, however, the only reason Im considering them is because I had a pillars fiberglassed for my tweeters and would hate for them to go to waste.


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey brian, what battery were you using in your trunk? i know you had the 2 stinger's under the hood but it looked like a duralast gold battery in the rear.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

actually its another stinger battery. I have the spv35's under the hood and the spv70 in the rear. I actually just bought another spv70 yesterday lol


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Amps ordered woot woot


----------



## Robert (Jul 23, 2006)

If your still looking for ideas here is a pic of the amp rack I did for my 01 cav quite a few years back. Gotta do some cutting but I think it was worth it.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

that's nice but his amps are huge


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

That is a pretty nice install. I like it a lot 


And will mines bigger than yours  well ok maybe my install is the exact same with the exception of I have an extra amp


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Horsemanwill said:


> that's nice but his amps are huge


from what I hear, thats about the only thing thats huge....


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

You make Brian a sad panda


----------



## Robert (Jul 23, 2006)

Not a great picture but I fit these big mofos in their too. 










I'm assuming your getting the 1200.1 and the 750.4? I bet the mono would fit across the bottom and the 4 chan on top recessed a couple of inches.

Never mind just seen the sig, yea your going to need more room


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

yeah i'll be running 4 decent sized amps haha


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

wanna be lol


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Horsemanwill said:


> wanna be lol


mine are better than yours


----------



## Kar Kraftsman (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I got bored today


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

nice boredom. i've done that a few times.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

yeah I do it too much lol. Ever since the new amps have arrived I have had probably 5 different ideas on how to mount them and that one so far is my favorite. Its a shame that will all be hidden under the amp rack lol


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

That is some great work on the dampening job. The equipment & labor you have put into must be worth twice what the car is by this point, but it looks good. How's it sound?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Lol I suppose you can say that. I try not to think about it. I know the dampening is permanant however, I can at least move the rest to my next car when that time comes


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

u want grandma's car


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah her car is the perfect sq car candidate. However I'm not sure it would be the right car for me though


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Finally did a little work. Nothing fancy but it works and thats all I care about right now



















New deck that will be going in


----------



## 1edgekilla (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey Brian... new gear looks nice! Is the amp rack temp. or perm? Im in the works of picking up all ID amps to run my install in my 02 cavi. Currently I have the cxs installed up front ran passive off a pdx f4...they're only getting 100 watts a side right now and it sounds pretty good but sometime this weekend im gonna bridge the f4 so they get 200 per side and i'm hoping that will really bring them to life. I have the xs65's sitting NIB here to be installed but im going to wait until I have all my ID amps and subs and just do one complete install and a nice build log to go with it. Thought about installing horns under the dash as well but as always... money's the issue


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks man. That amp rack is only temporary. That's just something I did to fit the amps in for the time being to get them all to for. I feel like the amps grew when they were shipped to me. They aren't exactly small lol. And I actually sold that eclipse which I wish I hadn't. Currently running an alpine 9815 until I have time to install my 9835. Then I won't be swapping decks out until I can afford a p99. 

Sounds like you have a pretty solid plan together. Which series amps do you want to run? And if you really want some horns I have a set of ultras I'll sell you. Asking 200 currently for them but since you're s fellow cavalier guy I'll give you a better price via pm


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

sell them horns lol


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

You buy them then!!


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

i has some already  i'll give u 2 dollas


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Brian_smith06 said:


> My new tweeter amp
> 
> He's just a little guy


you wanna see a little tweeter amp 



















aint nothing little about what this little guy puts out though :surprised: 110 rms x2, 240 rms at 2 ohm's and 480 bridged <3 


love this build though, very nice stuff. 



Brian_smith06 said:


> New deck that will be going in


mmm eclipse, i had a 7200 mkii, that doesn't look to be one of those, but same style. man i loved that deck, i sold it to a local member round here for a couple bucks. good stuff. I'm rocking a pioneer avic z-130bt these days :surprised:




by the way, I'd really love some links to your deadening, it looks like you did a 3 layer job, vibrations, deadening, and just wtf pwnage. haha


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Those massive amps do look like nice amps. and I sold my eclipse too  really regret that now


----------



## 1edgekilla (Feb 17, 2011)

Brian_smith06 said:


> Thanks man. That amp rack is only temporary. That's just something I did to fit the amps in for the time being to get them all to for. I feel like the amps grew when they were shipped to me. They aren't exactly small lol. And I actually sold that eclipse which I wish I hadn't. Currently running an alpine 9815 until I have time to install my 9835. Then I won't be swapping decks out until I can afford a p99.
> 
> Sounds like you have a pretty solid plan together. Which series amps do you want to run? And if you really want some horns I have a set of ultras I'll sell you. Asking 200 currently for them but since you're s fellow cavalier guy I'll give you a better price via pm


right now im running just a stock kenwood excelon 494 series HU... no processing but a little eqing i can do with it. I haven't made up my mind as of what i want my next HU to be... obviously i want to have processing as well... but i truly don't even know where to start looking as far as that goes right now. As for the amps I'm gonna run all Q Series just not sure which models (how much power) to what speakers yet... I would perhaps be interested in the horns if i can somehow scrounge up the money which right now is very tight. PM me what you're willing to part with them for and I'll see if I can make something happen


----------



## 1edgekilla (Feb 17, 2011)

Btw Brian do you have your 700.2's bridged to each mid so each ones getting 650?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

1edgekilla said:


> Btw Brian do you have your 700.2's bridged to each mid so each ones getting 650?


If i decide to run the horns thats how it will be hooked up. For now I just have a 1 700 for the pair of mids 1 700 on the pair of tweeters and the 1200 on the sub. My third 700 is just waiting for me to decide what to do. Honestly it'll probably be saved until I have 4 way active processing again and I'll run a 3 way front stage


----------



## PottersField (Mar 18, 2011)

Ah, memories. I had a 97 that was an absolute blast to toy with. Probably one of my favorite cars and I never thought I'd say that about a Cavalier. I eventually switched over to Z24 trim and installed a custom turbo kit in using a Mitsubishi 16G and an HKS exhaust that I snagged off another car and modified to fit, along with several other go bits. The stereo was pretty simple, MB quart components up front, MTX amps, and an MTX 15" sub with an enclosure that was built in-car as it wouldn't have gone in once it was assembled.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice. Cavaliers are def under appreciated. And is that the steering wheel that came with the car? Looks more like what's in my 92 cavi


----------



## PottersField (Mar 18, 2011)

Nope, leather-wrapped Lumina wheel  That wasn't the factory console, either.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Very nice. I thought that console looked odd. What did it come out of?


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Late 90's/early 00's Grand prix?

Jay


----------



## PottersField (Mar 18, 2011)

97 Sunfire.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

That does remind me that next time I have time to go to my parents shop I want to do something with my console


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Thought it looked Pontiac.


----------



## Navy Chief (Jun 14, 2010)

What's that tsunami power/ground block you were using early on in the install and does the half din display that you had go to it. I see your not using it in the install anymore are you looking to part with it.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Navy Chief said:


> What's that tsunami power/ground block you were using early on in the install and does the half din display that you had go to it. I see your not using it in the install anymore are you looking to part with it.


My original distribution block actually broke. 

And the tsunami voltage meter that goes in the dash will actually be getting reinstalled when my new deck arrives. Going back to the alpine 9835


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I bought another one!


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

great more garbage lol


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Find me a p99 for what I paid for this and I'll get that lol. I figure for 150 w/kca-420i ipod adapter I didn't do bad. Ipod adapters usually sell for 50 alone


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm installing this in my carport tonight by the way lol


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I didn't waste any time installing lol


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Bought another h701 and c701 so this car will be getting worked on soon. Hoping it'll be here Thursday dl I'll actually have a few days to work on it while my girlfriend is away at a teachers convention


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Is that a 9835? Nice choice. I had a 9813 and a 700 also.
I sold mine for like 350 and then the prices shot up.

Jay


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

It is the 9835. It is the third one I have had. I swap out and always seem to come back to it. 


Since you had the 9813 I must ask could you control the volume from the deck or did you have to use the rux?


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I had the rux. I had the 420i also. The 420i was horrible, but I bought it because it was the only thing available for iPod interface at the time.

Jay


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah the 420i is the most god awful ipod adapter I have ever delt with


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

It's here!!!!


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

that'll last what a couple months?


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Horsemanwill said:


> that'll last what a couple months?


Sadly already considering selling. Oddly enough the girlfriend is trying to talk me into keeping it though.


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

send it to me i'll send payment after i get item


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Not a good pic but hey its in for


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Not a good pic but hey its in for


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

ewwww that's soooo ulgy


----------



## 1edgekilla (Feb 17, 2011)

Brian, how did you go about fitting these in the dash...faceplate kit? I think this is the route I'm going to take.

Chris


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Here's the kit i used

*Gm Dash Double Din Radio Mount Kit (Deluxe) - METRA - 99-2003


----------



## KSpan (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm in Olathe and looking to do something similar, though nowhere near as hardcore  Great thread and pictures!


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

brian's not hardcore he's as softcore as it gets lol


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

KSpan said:


> I'm in Olathe and looking to do something similar, though nowhere near as hardcore  Great thread and pictures!


Thanks and cool beans. What kind of car do you have and what kind of plans?


----------



## Z-Roc (Mar 22, 2012)

cool nice set-up enjoy it


----------



## KSpan (Mar 9, 2012)

Brian_smith06 said:


> Thanks and cool beans. What kind of car do you have and what kind of plans?


2011 Subaru Legacy. I've always taken a less is more approach with my builds, so it'll pretty much be a quality front stage and single sealed 12 with my HU doing some minimal processing. Already have some B-Quiet, just deciding on the next step for the doors.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Build may actually be getting resurrected. Might build an actual amp rack over Christmas break and my new jl audio battery terminals should be here tomorrow. Changing up batts a bit for more oem look

Also probably painting car this summer as well


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

This build has officially come to an end. Bought a 2004 Tahoe yesterday. It has been a great car but it is time for something bigger that the wife likes. The Tahoe does need some tlc though so expect a build log for it


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

A friend saw the car today. Doesn't look like it has been taken care of


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Brian_smith06 said:


> threw a little wire in there


Sorry to bump an old thread, but I just picked up a '96 Cav as a cheap daily driver while my truck is off the road. I can handle having a crappy looking car, but I can't handle not having a decent stereo...you know how it goes :laugh:

Need to run my power cable shortly. Where is the best place to go through the firewall? I hoping there's a nice, easy grommet somewhere just out of sight in this pic lol


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I drilled a couple holes below the factory grommet if recall? With enough tlc you should able to a single run of 1/0 or 4 gauge through


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks man, will have a nosey this weekend. Mine is RHD so not sure if it'll be the same as LHD, but only have a run of 4g to do so shouldn't be too hard to find a spot. Looking forward to the install though, besides the dash, these cars seem like they're made for audio!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah they dash was terrible but overall the car can sound pretty damn good. Guy who bought car from me ended up doing an idmax ib in it and that was one of the cleanest sounding sub installs I have heard. 

This car can sound good with little work. Rhd could change things though? Hopefully not though. Would love to see a build log of your though. Almost bought this one back when friend was selling it


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Brian_smith06 said:


> Would love to see a build log of your though.


Definitely man. Will start a log as soon as I've got a bit further in to it. Made a good start over the weekend


----------



## Notherner (Apr 23, 2020)

Brian_smith06 said:


>




My jaw hit the floor at this post. 



Like....SERIOUSLY? Dang man I wish I could go to down on my Cavy like that. Just wow. 



I would need to smoke a bowl of legit meth every day for the foreseeable future to find the time to do to my Cav like you did to yours with my full time job. 


Mind boggling (and i haven't even read the last 6 pages of this thread yet so...)


----------

